# Johnson Drain



## Tippy (Sep 28, 2001)

Does anyone know where I may be able to acces Johnson Drain. I work at 5 mile & Beck rd, so on nice days it would be nice to check out a few new spots.

Thanks


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

A couple spots on 7 mile rd in Northville just west of Sheldon. It dumps into the rouge at Hines Park near Sheldon. Good Luck!


----------

